# Bummed- 481 eating seatpost!



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Any 381-481 owners out there who've had this problem - the funky metal expander wedge that holds the seatpost in place has chewed a big chunk out of the back of the carbon ergopost seatpost. It's creaking pretty bad and I've decided to quit riding the bike until I can figure out what to do. I don't want the seatpost to crack in half while I'm riding it. Totally bummed. This is a nice bike, but that seatpost fixing system s--ks. I can see why they ditched it when they came out with the 585.

Sent an email to Look. We'll see if they have any advice (other than "go buy a 585").


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

tv_vt said:


> Any 381-481 owners out there who've had this problem - the funky metal expander wedge that holds the seatpost in place has chewed a big chunk out of the back of the carbon ergopost seatpost. It's creaking pretty bad and I've decided to quit riding the bike until I can figure out what to do. I don't want the seatpost to crack in half while I'm riding it. Totally bummed. This is a nice bike, but that seatpost fixing system s--ks. I can see why they ditched it when they came out with the 585.
> 
> Sent an email to Look. We'll see if they have any advice (other than "go buy a 585").


I'm riding a Thomson Elite. I had the old Ergo Post 2 and I hated the clamp for the saddle rails.

On my second 381 the American Classic alloy post seems to be stuck. That bike is at my parents and when I get back up there I'm going to have to make an effort to free it up. The penetrating oil was on it for a while and it wouldn't budge.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

The Thompson's are fine for those who don't need setback, but I really liked/needed the setback on the ergopost. May look around for an old DuraAce in 25.0mm size, but not crazy about putting the silver post on that frame. Maybe I could anodize it black!

I just want to get this bike back on the road...


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn, Look customer service is great. I stripped the bolt on my seatpost clamp yesterday and look is sending me another one, no charge. Can't beat that.


----------

